# My Lathes



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

These are my two lathes. I started out making pens on the Jet mini then bought the Nova DVRXP and started turning seriously. I am very satisfied with both these lathes. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really are a serious turner, but please tell me again when you first started this hobby Mitch.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice lathes Mitch! That DVR would be a dream lathe. That is the same lathe I think Bernie has. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Harry, Harry, Harry, I believe I told you twice before that next week will be my first full year in any kind of turning, now I'm telling you again. What part of that don't you understand? Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Yes it seems to be a good machine for turning and does everything that I try to do on it without much problems. I heard someplace else that Bernie owns the same lathe. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Corey is right I do have the Nova DVR XP, a Rikon with a 12" throw and a Craftsman Pro with a 15" throw I use almost exclusively for Hollow Forms. I have my Monster HF Captured tool setup on it all the time. I will post another thread as I don't want to steal Mitch's.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Very considerate of you, but I wouldn't mind a bit. Really enjoy talking back and forth with your peers.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good Gosh..... I sleep in an extra hour for a change and get up to find all this talk of lathe(s). Yes... everyone take note of the pluralism of the term lathe(s) that these guys are now using. Not just one, but "multiple" lathes! Are they making them with reproductive systems these days? I can barely squeeze one in my shop and along comes Mitch and Bernie with the luxury of big shop space and "multiple" lathes. Sheesh..... you guys have it made and now I guess I need to figure how to knock a wall out and add on to my shop so I can have "multiple" lathe(s).

Man.... I hate having to keep up with the Jones. Just never know what to expect when reading the morning forum these days, Before you know it, Mark will be coming in here telling us that he aquired a router


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If you can't take a compliment Mitch. then so be it.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Please check your private messages. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Harry
> Please check your private messages. Mitch


Harry lives in Aussie land so I expect he is tangled up in the sheets right now 

Corey


----------

